# I go to the bus stop



## macdevster

I know bus stop is остановка.  To express that you are going TO the bus stop, which of the following would be correct?

Я иду в остановку
Я иду на остановку
Я иду к остановке

Thanks!


----------



## Vadim K

The second option is the most applicable. The third option is possible too. The first option is wrong.


----------



## macdevster

Vadim K said:


> The second option is the most applicable. The third option is possible too. The first option is wrong.



Thanks!  Can you give me a sense of the difference between Я иду на остановку and Я иду к остановке?


----------



## Maroseika

macdevster said:


> Can you give me a sense of the difference between Я иду на остановку and Я иду к остановке?


It's more or less like that:
Я иду к остановке - I approach to the bus stop (go in the direction of the bus stop).
Я иду на остановку - I go to the bus stop (my destination is the bus stop).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> It's more or less like that:
> Я иду к остановке - I approach to the bus stop (go in the direction of the bus stop).
> Я иду на остановку - I go to the bus stop (my destination is the bus stop).


Both mean that остановка is the destination point. The difference is insensibly subtle: "к" may point to the destination a little bit more straightly than "на".


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Both mean that остановка is the destination point.


Not quite. In case of я иду на остановку it is so, but in case of я иду к остановке the destination is actually irrelevant, the phrase points out the direction of walking instead.
Я иду на остановку. - I am going to the bus stop.
Я иду к остановке. - I am going towards the bus stop.


----------



## macdevster

Thanks so much, all!


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Not quite. In case of я иду на остановку it is so, but in case of я иду к остановке the destination is actually irrelevant, the phrase points out the direction of walking instead.
> Я иду на остановку. - I am going to the bus stop.
> Я иду к остановке. - I am going towards the bus stop.


Both mean: "I am going to the bus stop". If you insist on "towards," then you should say: "Я иду в направлении остановки/к остановке".


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Both mean: "I am going to the bus stop".


They don't mean the same thing.

As Awwal12 explained, «Идите к остановке, потом поверните налево» shows direction while «Идите на остановку и поймайте маршрутку» shows the destination. Switching them around results in awkward sentences.


> If you insist on "towards," then you should say: "Я иду в направлении остановки/к остановке".


«Я иду в направлении к остановке» is impossible, «Я иду к остановке» is exactly the phrase that you dismissed.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> They don't mean the same thing.
> 
> As Awwal12 explained, «Идите к остановке, потом поверните налево» shows direction while «Идите на остановку и поймайте маршрутку» shows the destination. Switching them around results in awkward sentences.
> 
> «Я иду в направлении к остановке» is impossible, «Я иду к остановке» is exactly the phrase that you dismissed.


It should be: «Идите до остановки, потом поверните налево» (direction) Or, you can say: "Идите к остановке, там уже будет ждать автобус" (destination). Or, again: "Идите на остановку, автобус скоро должен подойти" (destination.)


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> It should be: «Идите до остановки, потом поверните налево» (direction)


In the Sobakus example the walker might need to turn left *before *he actually reached the bus stop.
Идите (по направлению) к остановке, и метров за сто до неё увидите слева небольшую улочку.
In that case "до остановки" is not applicable.

I'd like to point out that the choice of a preposition depends on a structure/ form of a destination point.

We use "k" if the DP isn't actually a point
Иванов, иди к доске!
Корабль идёт к причалу. (А мы придём на причал). 
Мы пошли к реке.

We use "в" if the DP is a closed structure that can be entered (a building, a cave):
Мы идём в магазин.
Пошли в цирк.
Идите в пещеру.
(So the first option is wrong only because the "в" preposition doesn't pair with "остановка").

"На" is mainly used with open-type DPs: на остановку, на площадку.

And so on.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> In the Sobakus example the walker might need to turn left *before *he actually reached the bus stop.
> Идите (по направлению) к остановке, и метров за сто до неё увидите слева небольшую улочку.
> In that case "до остановки" is not applicable.


If it says "потом", then he is not turning left before reaching the stop. "До" is applicable when talking about direction.


----------



## AlexSh

If you want to take a bus on the stop, not a car:
Я иду на автобус.
Я пошел на автобус.
Я иду к автобусу. - means that you know the bus arrival time (bus schedule).


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> "До" is applicable when talking about direction.


Everything is applicable when talking about direction. What is different here is the representation. When you use "к", you imply direction in the first place (and more literally it reflects approaching the vicinity of the object, being logically paired with the locative preposition "у").





AlexSh said:


> Я иду к автобусу. - means that you know the bus arrival time (bus schedule).


To me it sounds almost occasional. And it's pretty much an off-topic already; the original post was about using different prepositions.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> If it says "потом", then he is not turning left before reaching the stop. "До" is applicable when talking about direction.


"Идите на север, потом поверните на запад." This doesn't mean you need to reach the North Pole before turning left.


----------



## AlexSh

Awwal12 said:


> And it's pretty much an off-topic already; the original post was about using different prepositions.


Why? I would like to draw attention to preposition meaning in different cases. Saying "к автобусу" we often mean the bus arrival time ("к поезду" - only about time).


----------



## Sobakus

AlexSh said:


> Why? I would like to draw attention to preposition meaning in different cases. Saying "к автобусу" we often mean the bus arrival time ("к поезду" - only about time).


Surely you don't mean "Я пришёл к автобусу" as in "Я пришёл к обеду"?  There's of course _успеть к чему-л_, but _идти_??


----------



## AlexSh

Sobakus said:


> There's of course _успеть к чему-л_, but _идти_??


Усугублю ситуацию. Надеюсь, понятно, что в первом случае речь о времени, а не о месте, невзирая на вопросительное слово *КУДА* и предлог *К*:

Вечер, друзья сидят за столом, один из них неожиданно встает и начинает собираться:
- Куда спешишь?
- Иду к автобусу. (к электричке, к последней электричке, и т. п.)

Теперь вопрос, который в засисимости от ситуации может подразумевать место или время:
Человек втретил куда-то идущего знакомого:
- Куда спешишь?
- К автобусу. (о времени)

- Куда идешь?
- К автобусу. (о месте, но этот вариант не очень характерен, скорее, услышишь в ответ: "на автобус")

и т. д.

Дело в том, что и ОБЕД и АВТОБУС могут подразумевать время.


----------



## Sobakus

Я такое употребление не припомню и слабо себе представляю, как «автобус» может означать время, разве что уж в совсем окказиональном употреблении. «После автобуса разразилась гроза.»


----------



## AlexSh

Sobakus said:


> Я такое употребление не припомню и слабо себе представляю, как «автобус» может означать время, разве что уж в совсем окказиональном употреблении. «После автобуса разразилась гроза.»


Ваш пример довольно нетипичный, но возможный, правда, в виду будет иметься не время, а последовательность событий. Некоторых после автобуса тошнит. 
А уж "прийти к автобусу" или "прийти прямо к автобусу" употребляются часто. Точно так же с любым транспортом, ходящим по графику.


----------



## Sobakus

AlexSh said:


> Ваш пример довольно нетипичный, но возможный, правда, в виду будет иметься не время, а последовательность событий. Некоторых после автобуса тошнит.
> А уж "прийти к автобусу" или "прийти прямо к автобусу" употребляются часто. Точно так же с любым транспортом, ходящим по графику.


Только времени здесь я всё не могу разглядеть. «Прийти к автобусу» или «после автобуса тошнит» подразумевают физический автобус, тогда как _обед_ здесь же означает _обеденное время_. При этом «после обеда тошнит» может значить одно из двух.


----------



## AlexSh

Sobakus said:


> Только времени здесь я всё не могу разглядеть. «Прийти к автобусу» или «после автобуса тошнит» подразумевают физический автобус, тогда как обед – _обеденное время_.


Нет. "После автобуса" - продразумевают поездку, а не автобус.
Последняя попытка: Поехали вы утром в ****. Вечером - автобус во(в, на) ****. Вы  с утра до самого автобуса гуляли по **** (провалялись в гостинице).

Я вот каждый месяц езжу в один подмосковный городок. Всегда последним автобусом. Как вы думаете, какой вариант естественней: "Я подъезжаю на Речной вокзал к последнему автобусу" или "Я подъезжаю на Р.В. к 22:10"?


----------



## Vovan

Sobakus said:


> «Прийти к автобусу» или «после автобуса тошнит» подразумевают физический автобус, тогда как _обед_ здесь же означает _обеденное время_.


Как эллипс - сгодится в бытовом общении, на мой взгляд:
_прийти/приехать/поехать... (на вокзал) к последнему автобусу = прийти/приехать/поехать... (на вокзал) ко времени отбытия/отправления последнего автобуса.
_​Шуточный (контр-?)пример:
_Ехал к последнему автобусу, но его там, увы, не оказалось. Расписание изменили._​


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> "Идите на север, потом поверните на запад." This doesn't mean you need to reach the North Pole before turning left.


Well, we are talking about a bus stop, not cardinal points. "На север" only provides you with a direction. And you can say: "К северу отсюда находится церковь Айос Иоаннис". Скиатос — Мегаэнциклопедия Кирилла и Мефодия — статья


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Well, we are talking about a bus stop, not cardinal points. "На север" only provides you with direction. And you can say: "К северу отсюда находится церковь Айос Иоаннис". Скиатос — Мегаэнциклопедия Кирилла и Мефодия — статья


We are talking about the meaning of the word "потом" in the given context. As far as we talk about directions (к остановке, на север, вдоль берега, etc.) it means "after a while, then" (change direction). It doesn't convey the idea of reaching the destination point.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Despite 25 linguistically, geographically  and philosophically interesting posts in this thread, can you believe that no-one has answered the question in the thread title correctly yet?

*I go* to the bus stop: *хожу* на остановку.  (I go : a repeated or regular action). "_Мой день: Каждый день, в 6 часов мой будильник будит меня, потом я встаю и в 6:10 хожу в кухню. В кухне я завтракаю с моей сестрой. Я пью чашку чаю или стакан молока. Потом в 6:20 я одеваюсь. В 6:40 я выхожу из дома и *хожу на остановку* автобуса._"

If you want to say *I am going to the bus stop*, (i.e. now, to wait for or catch a bus) say *иду на остановку*. No-one (in Russia) will bat an eyelid, no-one will wonder "who is this funny foreigner who can't speak Russian properly?". That's how you say it.


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> Despite 25 linguistically, geographically  and philosophically interesting posts in this thread, can you believe that no-one has answered the question in the thread title correctly yet?
> 
> *I go* to the bus stop: *хожу* на остановку.  (I go : a repeated or regular action). "_Мой день: Каждый день, в 6 часов мой будильник будит меня, потом я встаю и в 6:10 хожу в кухню. В кухне я завтракаю с моей сестрой. Я пью чашку чаю или стакан молока. Потом в 6:20 я одеваюсь. В 6:40 я выхожу из дома и *хожу на остановку* автобуса._"
> 
> If you want to say *I am going to the bus stop*, (i.e. now, to wait for or catch a bus) say *иду на остановку*. No-one (in Russia) will bat an eyelid, no-one will wonder "who is this funny foreigner who can't speak Russian properly?". That's how you say it.


I'd by all means say ".....и в 6:20 иду на кухню. На кухне (unlike "в столовой, в гостиной") я завтракаю...".  "Хожу в кухню " doesn't sound natural to me. "По утрам хожу завтракать в кафе напротив" is fine. Or "в 6:20 ухожу в школу" (but not "хожу").


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, the quoted text was written by a native Italian speaker (for correction) and Russian natives have suggested corrections underneath. But the _хожу/иду I go/I am going_ distinction is still valid.


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> Yes, the quoted text was written by a native Italian speaker (for correction) and Russian natives have suggested corrections underneath. But the _хожу/иду I go/I am going_ distinction is still valid.


Well, "хожу" means 'I go', indeed. As to "иду", it might signal either 'present continuous' (А) or repeating (В) actions. 
(А) -Ты куда?
-Я иду на остановку. 
(В) По утрам/каждое утро я иду на остановку (через парк).  I'm mostly talking about the process of walking. Of course, "я хожу" variant is also possible, but it's often understood as 'I attend...":
Я хожу на работу / в школу / в институт/ на тренировки


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> We are talking about the meaning of the word "потом" in the given context. As far as we talk about directions (к остановке, на север, вдоль берега, etc.) it means "after a while, then" (change direction). It doesn't convey the idea of reaching the destination point.


You will be lost if you do not know where to turn left after you started walking. This "idea" will leave you in limbo.

немного (психо)лингвистики | From Nijmegen with love
4 avr. 2009 - Если вы спросите в Москве, как дойти туда-то, вам скажут что-то вроде пройдете прямо, потом повернете налево, потом второй поворот направо, ну и так далее. Если спросите австралийского аборигена (при условии, что вы знаете их язык), то услышите _*идите на север, потом поверните на запад*_ ...

However, it would possibly work if you are playing computer quests in a box:
Stonekeep // Solution на AG.ru - Игровой портал AG.ru
_*Идите на север, потом поверните на запад*_. Пробирайтесь на запад, и снова поверните на юг. Идите на юг, пока не сделаете первый поворот направо.
Fantasy :ragon's Lair :: Логово Дракона: Компьютерные ролевые ...
22 oct. 2003 - Из комнаты со статуями *идите на север, потом поверните налево*. Делайтe Search и вы найдете секретную лесенку, которая в конце ...

You see, following such an advice, you will have to "_делать Search_."

Or, let's say, you are planning to visit China:
Китайский за 30 дней
... на вопрос: "Как пройти..?" китаец, в отличие европейца ... укажет направление движения в соответствии со сторонами света: «_*Идите на север. Потом поверните на*_ восток. Затем опять на север...» Китайцы прекрасно ориентируются в пространстве без компаса... Для нас такое объяснение непривычно, поэтому для того, чтобы сориентироваться и определить нужное направление движения, можно прибегнуть к помощи жестов.

(  Good advice: when going, in your suggested case, better learn some international gestures beforehand, or you will be lost again in urban jungles.)


----------



## Maroseika

*Mod. note: *
*The topic is fully discussed, the thread is now closed.*


----------

